# king/cobia rods???



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

i have a couple key largo rods and i like them but they have a heavey tip dose anybody have any idea what is a good company that makes good king and cobia rods or anybody do customes they will sell


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

with light tips


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Go see John at Tight Lines on Pace and Cervantes, he will build you whatever you want... And we do have some customs on the self right now, 3 cobia rods and 1 king rod i believe..


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Fenwick !

Rick


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia /King Rods*

Lots of choices out there.

Decide what you need then go shopping. Some pretty good bargains if you shop around. Don't get in a hurry. Most reputable tackle shops will help you make your selection. C2


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

thnx and peen 10/0 how much would john sell a costume for


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

dont you mean a custom? not a costume


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

It all dependson what you want in the components... I know we have one on the shelf right now for $134.99, but they can go for upwards of $300 depending on the blank you use and the eyes... But they average $179-$219 for well built rods with wire guides on a calstar blank, but you could go with a cheaper blank like a pac bay and stay under $170 most likely...


----------

